# removing bb30 adapter from Super Six



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

So I've got a Campy 11sp group coming for my Super Six. Didn't think about cranks or chainrings until today, really.

If I press in an adapter for the bb, can it safely be removed down the road if i decide to go back to SI cranks? 

Looking for responses from someone that's done it successfully. Preferably more than once.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Successful and more than once.




You need the right tools. Cannondale will tell you not to do it and that it'll void the warranty if you have a delam.

I have installed and removed the sleeve from the same frame 4 times with no ill effects (as in install-remove-install-remove). It was a 63 to boot and the guy that rides it is 6'4" and about 245lbs of solid muscle so not small.

I can not stress enough that you need the right tools from enduro or cannondale to do it. Not to mention the right technique. I wouldn't go at it with a flat head and a hammer and I think thats why Cannondale has the stance they have.

I know for a fact that tey demo truck guys have been doing this for a while with no problems.




Why not just use the Hollowgram SLs? They are lighter and stiffer than the Campy stuff anywhy?


Starnut


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

have the toolset and have installed/ removed the sleeve from other frames, just not a Super Six. What is your method of removal? Any different than the prescribed Cannondale method?

As for why; it is my understanding that the 11sp rings are what differentiate 10sp from 11sp, and that the 11sp chain will not work with the rings on my SI crank. With that said, I am curious as to what the HiMod Team with Campy is going to come with. Do you know? The catalog shows a black SI SL crank. The ladies at Cannondale couldn't tell me.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Some of the Liquigas riders were useing 11speed in Eneco Tour last week with hollowgrams. Further the Team bike next year will come with them.

Starnut


----------

